# Standleitung



## DarkManX (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich will auf meinem PC einen Webserver laufen lassen. Nun frage ich mich wie ich eine Standleitung hinkriege. Kenne mich da nicht so aus.
Ich habe jetzt Apache installiert. Muss ich da irgend welche Sicherheitsmaßnahmen treffen oder geht es auch einfach so?

mfg
DarkManX


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Dezember 2004)

Was du suchst, ist ein DynDNS-Dienst - Weiteres per Forensuche. Standleitungen sind Internetfestverbindungen, die i.d.R. mehrere Tausend Euro pro Monat kosten.


----------



## 1SOL (5. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

naja Standleitungen bekommt man heutzutage auch für wenige 100 Euro.

Ein DNS Dienst ist hier aber dann durchaus besser 
http://www.dnydns.org ist zu empfehlen.

Eigenen DNS mit einer eigenen Domain bekommst du bei mir auch
auf Anfrage (ml@first-sol.de).

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Dezember 2004)

1SOL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja Standleitungen bekommt man heutzutage auch für wenige 100 Euro.


Ich spreche nicht von irgendeiner Kindergarten-Standleitung von $kindergartenprovider .... vernünftige Leitungen (Telekom & Co) kosten Geld.


----------



## 1SOL (5. Dezember 2004)

Na wenn du meinst das Günstige Anbieter
nur "Kindergartenanbieter" sind, ist es deine Meinung.

Es gibt auch günstige Anbieter mit spitzenleistungen, nur diese zu finden
ist halt nicht so einfach.

Naja, wie auch immer, schönen Abend noch.


----------

